# [solved] lvm2 ld: cannot find -ldevmapper-event

## grzywka18

Podczas instalacji 

```
ivecd conf.d # emerge -pv lvm2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2  USE="lvm1 readline static -clvm (-cman) (-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

 mam 

```
 -Wl,--export-dynamic -L../libdm -L../lib -L../daemons/dmeventd \

              -L../libdm \

                  -o dmsetup dmsetup.o \

                  -ldevmapper -lreadline -lrt -ldl -lncurses  -llvm-internal -ldevmapper-event -lpthread -ldevma

pper

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldevmapper-event

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [dmsetup] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/work/LVM2.2.02.51/tools'

make: *** [tools.device-mapper] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2720:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile problem"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile problem

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2:

 * Warning, we no longer overwrite /sbin/lvm and /sbin/dmsetup with

 * their static versions. If you need the static binaries,

 * you must append .static the filename!

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2720:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile problem"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile problem

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

livecd conf.d #

```

 poprzednia wersja lvm2-2.02.51-r1 tez nie działaLast edited by grzywka18 on Fri Nov 27, 2009 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Sprawa jest jasna, brakuje Ci biblioteki która jest dostarczana przez pakiet który kompilujesz. Na początek sprawdź, czy w trakcie kompilacji powstała w ogóle ta biblioteka: 

```
# find /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/work -name libdevmapper-event.so*
```

Powinno Ci coś wskazać, teraz tylko pytanie czy katalog zawierający tą bibliotekę jest w ścieżce przeszukiwania bibliotek. Ogólnie powinna ona się pojawić gdzieś tutaj: 

```
-L../libdm -L../lib -L../daemons/dmeventd -L../libdm
```

Jeśli nie będzie jej tam to można by myśleć o zgłoszeniu buga, ale jesli chcesz bezboleśnie przejść przez kompialcje to proponuje wykonać w tym samym terminalu co kompilacja:

```
# export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/work/costam

# emerge lvm2
```

Gdzie /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/work/costam to jest ta pogrubiona część z przykładowego wyniku polecenia find: /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/work/costam/libdevmapper-event.so

A jeśli tej biblioteki tam nie mam, to peszek, bedziemy myśleć jak już będzie to wiadomo.

----------

## grzywka18

Wyglada to tak 

```
livecd / # find /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2/work -name libdevmapper-event.so*

livecd / # find / -name libdevmapper-event.so*

livecd / #      
```

----------

## dziadu

To muszę Cię poprosić zatem o pełnego loga z kompilacji. Od samusieńskiego początku aż do końca (powiedzmy do miejsca tuż za błędem).

----------

## grzywka18

cala kompilacja http://wyslijplik.pl/download.php?sid=rfCH9ROP

----------

## dziadu

No weź się nie wygłupiaj, użyj jakiejś wklejki, np wklej.org albo dpaste.com

----------

## grzywka18

juz zainstalowam dalem 

```
livecd / # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.48

livecd / # emerge =sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.48 
```

i poszlo 

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.48

 * lvm volumes are no longer automatically created for

 * baselayout-2 users. If you are using baselayout-2, be sure to

 * run: # rc-update add lvm boot

 * Do NOT add it if you are using baselayout-1 still.

>>> Recording sys-fs/lvm2 in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.48:

 * USE flag nocman is deprecated and replaced

 * with the cman USE flag.

 *

 * USE flags clvm and cman are masked

 * by default and need to be unmasked to use them

 *

 * Rebuild your genkernel initramfs if you are using lvm

 * lvm volumes are no longer automatically created for

 * baselayout-2 users. If you are using baselayout-2, be sure to

 * run: # rc-update add lvm boot

 * Do NOT add it if you are using baselayout-1 still.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

----------

## soban_

Czyli problem zostal rozwiazany? Jak tak to dodaj [solved] do tematu.

----------

